# Lazy River at Orlando Timeshare Resorts question?



## billymach4 (Mar 3, 2015)

Need help . What Timeshare resorts have a lazy river in Orlando?

Marriott Lakeshore Reserve for starters. I know there are others, Please help me figure this out.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 3, 2015)

Which Orlando Resorts Have Lazy Rivers? (Dec 2014)  - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220078&highlight=lazy


----------



## Jimster (Mar 4, 2015)

*Lazy rive*

Orange Lake (now Holiday Inn Club) has a large lazy river.


----------



## mrlajoie (Mar 4, 2015)

Jimster said:


> Orange Lake (now Holiday Inn Club) has a large lazy river.



....and it was just refurbished a few weeks ago.  New paint, etc.


----------



## Jay_Y (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi billymach4, there is a lazy river at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. http://www.booking.com/hotel/us/bonnet-creek-roamba.html


----------



## alipink3 (Mar 28, 2015)

There are actually 2 lazy rivers at Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  They also have 5 pools and a splash area. My kids loved it.


----------

